# What do you use to power your track?



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here is what I use for my drag strip. The little battery is used for the tree And the 2 big ones are used for the power for the track. The big ones have CCA 1155. And the other power supply is 0 - 30 volts at 10 amps. So I can pick my poison. Just wondering what others use. --FCB


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Used to use batteries 12v & 8V...Now using an MG adjustable power supply for several years. it's the cat's meow


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think you got enough Battery Lendell,:thumbsup:

Is your middle name "Overkill",lol.

Is your dragstrip a real 1:1 1/4 mile,i think you got enough power to run a full 1320 in real feet,none of this scale stuff,lol:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

4-lane Atlas layout, running 4 separate Aurora DC-2 20v "bricks". I've been thinking about adding a timing/lap counting system, in which case I guess I'll need a real supply that can power all 4 lanes and be turned on/off for track calls and race starts by the management software...

--rick


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rick, I think if you throw a meter across the terminals of eack separate pack you'll find them not all to be the same voltage. I used to run them that way. If you wire them together in parallel you will even out the voltage and the amps will be added together. That will give you the best of both worlds. I used to run seven Aurora bricks. Being a toy-based item, tolerances were not real tight.

These days an MG 0-30v, 10A is my weapon of choice. Stable, clean power is a wonderful thing. The cars also run much cooler with the lack of AC ripple. Hope this is helpful.:wave:

Al


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've had very good luck with the adjustable voltage MG supply. It just works. You will feel cooler and happier having an adjustable, regulated, high capacity power supply and not having to worry about surges. Will your cars run cooler? I have not observed or concluded that the ripple cooling theory is valid with HO cars and would love to see someone quantify it with some real data, which would be fairly easy to do. 

However, I can say without hesitation that having a racer inspired, time tested, and battle proven race management system like TrackMate with the track power relay is a total game changer when it comes to elevating your enjoyment level. Whether you are honing your driving skills against the clock or racing against other drivers having a top quality race management system like TrackMate on your track setup really closes the loop and gives you the complete slot car experience that is otherwise not possible.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Something I stumbled across the other day looking for a power supply for my dyno was a Laptop power supply, generally they are 16-20 volts, 3-4.5 amps and very clean power, I built an adjustable voltage circuit for the dyno unit. I could see someone using these for powering individual lanes as a very economical supply. I bought mine for $6 shipped, new from E-bay. My track I have an HP lab grade 0-30 volt, 10 amp power supply. 

Boosted


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

this 0-30vdc @10A thing is starting to look good; apparently they are readily available online. What are they intended to be used for? In other words, where might I go sniffing around to try to find one used?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think these are intended to be used as inexpensive lab power supplies for bench top lab work like low frequency analog circuit design, hardware prototyping, hardware testing, trade school labs, electronics hobbyists, etc., and maybe some ham radio or audio work. Comparable equipment that is fully calibrated and certified for real "bench top lab" and test production environments can easily cost 5X-10X as much but usually has a lot more bells and whistles like connectivity to computer controls and test automation. If you're looking for similar used equipment search for items that have terms like "bench" and "variable" and "lab grade" and "linear" and of course "power supply" in the description. 

The MG PS10 is a linear regulated supply that has regulation and filtering characteristics that are much better than any switch mode power supply at or below the price of this unit. All linear power supplies are very heavy. I think either linear or switch mode types are fine for slot cars. 

I'm always a bit leery about buying used power supplies unless you can get your money back (including shipping costs which can by high because of weight) if they don't work out or fail shortly after you take possession. I've bought a few used power supplies at swap meets for dirt cheap (< $5) and in a couple of cases it was because the were not working or not working well. Sometimes they are repairable and sometimes they get parted out for components. Power supplies tend to have big electrolytic capacitors and there's been a rash of bad electrolytic caps in the past 10 years or so, especially with power supplies and regulation circuits on PC motherboards. This is a very real problem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Rick, I have a Trackmate 0-30v @10A. I think they are $135. I just ordered a Professor Motor power supply [email protected] for$119. I'm going to use the PM for the work bench.My track is 4x14 4- lane MaxTrax 2 power taps and have not had any and I repeat any problems with the Trackmate. I think the MG is $145.00 or more. Just my two cents....


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Power Supply*

Three of the tracks in the FL HOPRA series use the Digitrax PS2012, including my own track. You get 18V 15amps, 13.8V 24 amps, and 24V 12 amps. The price on the web is around $150 plus shipping. It works great on my drag strip. If you need one to also run your comm or tire lathe, try the Professor Motor at $119. It does not have the same build quality, but gets the job done.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Plating & Tatoo on the side*

here's Kepco 30 volt 30 amp
I unplugged the loud cooling fans,
we actually saw the amp meter move once!

pretty sure it was an industrial use, chrome , silver plating ect...
http://www.caswellplating.com/ 
for supplies
another use/source of DC power is tattoo parlors 
and don't forget surplus sales at Universities, medical ect..

but a 30 volt 10 amp or more trackmate , mastech , ....
is a good deal


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Something I stumbled across the other day looking for a power supply for my dyno was a Laptop power supply, generally they are 16-20 volts, 3-4.5 amps and very clean power, I built an adjustable voltage circuit for the dyno unit. I could see someone using these for powering individual lanes as a very economical supply. I bought mine for $6 shipped, new from E-bay. My track I have an HP lab grade 0-30 volt, 10 amp power supply.
> 
> Boosted


Hmm, i have a Dell laptop PS laying around from a dead computer. I will have to take a look @ the voltage/current on it.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Lap top & Game Cube for 12 volt*



oneredz said:


> Hmm, i have a Dell laptop PS laying around from a dead computer. I will have to take a look @ the voltage/current on it.


Try a Nintendo Game Cube for 12 volt and lots of LapTop power supplies are around 18 volt.

Some HP printers Power Supplies are 30 volt for Drag Racers.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, there used to be a thread on here somewhere about the laptop power supplies. I have one I bought a while back and never used it yet. Wasn't thinking at the time, I shoulda bought two of them for my dragstrip. If you look, you can find quite a few rated at 90 to 100 watts, with adjustable voltages of 14/15/16/18/20/at 4 to 5 amps, and 22/24 volts at 3 to 4 amps. That's what the one I already have says (I can't find another one just like it). And it's easy to switch the voltages too.  And, they're cheap too! Found them anywhere from 4 bux up to 30 bux. Problem is almost ALL of them say they are in either Hong King, or China.  Still trying to find a U.S. seller, I knoiw they're out there...lol!
So, I am looking for two on Ebay right now, so I have two matched ones. Gonna try to find a local 'puter supply store here too (we have MANY, this is a BIG city..lol), I'm sure I would end up paying more for them that way though. IF I can find the instructions for this one, I just may put it up for sale or trade. 
Ron (Bondo):dude:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I run t-jets to Mega-G's and everything in between, with a sweet spot on AFX MT chassis and another one on SuperG+. No major amp sucking modifieds, though. Just 4 across of mostly box-stock chassis.

I'd love to have 2-3A per lane, but for me, that gets a little wallet-thirsty. I hunted used HP lab supplies on e-pay for way too many hours. I figure if I value my time at $3/hour, I probably spent oh, about $7M on power supply hunting. Fear of paying the expensive shipping and getting a dud made me focus on new or at least warranted.

That led me to the tried and true Pyramid 0-30VDC 5A budget workbench supply, for about $95 shipped.

I also found a pretty neat switchable universal laptop supply that could put out 3A or so continuously and maybe 7A burst. It's output voltage was switch selectable in a handful of stops between 12 and 24V as I recall. Most important, it was very well regulated. For about $65 shipped, it was attractive. And I could double or even quadruple them in the future if desired. No meters, though. (I can't find the link to this unit now - sorry.)

Also in contention was a recently-introduced Mastech 0-20VDC at 5A for $80, plus shipping, the Mastech REGULATED VARIABLE DC POWER SUPPLY GPS-1850D 20V 5A. 5A, meters, and maybe I'd never miss the extra 10V? At full throttle, the warts (one ea. lane) drop from their no-load reading of 24V down to maybe 14 or 15. So a regulated 18 or 20 might be just swell.

Of course I also wasted time thinking about how I'd regulate and adjust a cheap open-frame 24VDC fixed supply that was maybe $30 for 5 or more? amps IIRC. Oh, great! Add another sub-project to the electrification sub-project. I think I'll just not do that and save $7M of my free time.

Finally I stumbled across a refurbed Pyramid for $65 plus maybe 10 or 15 for shipping. That was a risk I could live with, especially since the warranty was *longer* than that of a new unit.

It's been in service for two years now and trouble-free. Knock on wood.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Ps*

Thats the same one i have been using or about 4 years now.Works very well for me too.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

(1) 10 amp 0-30V Trackmate per lane + 20,000uf of cap's per lane,and 19 power taps


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ELECTRICITY of course


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Trackmate 30 volt 10 amp with 3 taps


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Yep, me too...*

Trackmate 0-30V 10A with a bunch o' taps:thumbsup: 








Has been very reliable


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

2 8volt 68amp power supplies turned up to 9volts each providing me with 18volts & about 68 amps.

they are sweet


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

Hamsters in wheels. Lot's of 'em

I'm green:hat:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mastech HY3010EX-3

Has dual adjustable outputs for 0-30 V and 0-10 A or you can hook the outputs in parallel or series (parallel doubles your amps, series doubles your volts). I currently have it hooked parallel so we can go 0-30 volts and what amounts to 5 amps per lane. Also has a 3rd output with 5V and 3A fixed that we are going to use for accessories down the road.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been using 2 Sony Laptop power supplies for my two lane Tyco track for several years now. They are 19.6 volts with 4.1 amps each. Ive never had a problem with them. They were about 20 bucks I think for the genuine Sony ones. I also have a 19.6 volt , 2.5 amp laptop power supply running my dyno.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

slotking said:


> 2 8volt 68amp power supplies turned up to 9volts each providing me with 18volts & about 68 amps.
> 
> they are sweet


Mike is the only HO guy that can weld with his power supplies-


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been using a Lambda 0-30vdc 10 amp filtered supply for a while but have begun to rethink that after seeing this commercial...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> 18volts & about 68 amps


This explains a lot...

That honking PS is sucking about 1300 watts of power from the grid if your power supply has >90% efficiency. If you're running 4 superstocks with binding gears and seriously in need of oil you need less than 40 watts. 

So that's 1260 watts of wasted load on your local power plant. If you're on NIMO hydroelectric that's causing a hit on the Niagara Falls presentation because they have to divert more flow to power your slot car track. Less mist for the Maid. 

Now we know who to blame about the disappointed tourists dilemma. 

May as well throw in the impact on global warming too.

You might want to consider putting one of those big windmills in your back yard and only having races on windy days.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

OK! Now I feel better about my two AW powerpacks.:thumbsup: My carbon foot print is smaller than yours, neaner,neaner,neeeaaner.:tongue:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Mike is the only HO guy that can weld with his power supplies-


the guys did learn not to wear a watch or bracelet and try to marshal:freak:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Now THAT is funny...*



slotking said:


> the guys did learn not to wear a watch or bracelet and try to marshal:freak:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a Pyramid adjustable power supply rated at 52 amps at a maximum of 25 volts.

My carbon footprint is bigger than your carbon footprint:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Should be here next week...RM

http://www.generatormart.com/200905121619533237.shtml


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*coolant*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Should be here next week...RM
> 
> http://www.generatormart.com/200905121619533237.shtml



look at the size of the radiator on that sumvich!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Should be here next week...RM


LOL, 

for 1 job I had we paid a vist to 1 of the largest alarm companies in the country.

1> they are their phone company! they have 2 identical sites and may be working on the 3rd. 
their UPS system is so big, that they only used about 10% capacity and then had 2 Train engine based generators.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

is it just me that uses tyco wall warts (but they are the much sought after x2 version, lol)


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a heads up for you guys,did some testing of power supplies with my Hudy tire truer.
Both a MG 10amp and a Trackmate 10amp power supply won't kick a Hudy into start mode unless you add some extra cap capacity.
Both seem to require at least 2000 uf in extra cap capacity to reliably start my Hudy Tire Truer.
Just passing on info for anybody interested.
I think Leo mentioned using a cheap Professor Motor to power a tire truer/arm truer,and i think you'll need to add extra caps if you want it to run a tire truer reliably
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Both seem to require at least 2000 uf


sorry, but I speak english:tongue:

So are you saying 10amps is not enough??

or does "UF" stand for ugly Frenchmen:wave:?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

uf=microfarads

10amps is lots,they're short on cap capacity to get past the start-up draw.
A motor draws high amps on start-up,and you need some cap capacity to get past the initial draw,once it's running the caps become secondary.


Here's a couple good articles on caps,also read AFX2's link on bad caps,both are very good articles and very informative

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

http://www.4crawler.com/Diesel/CheapTricks/Tachometer/Capacitor.html

Here's some reading on Diode's that's worth absorbing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diode


----------

